# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Перевод с санскрита

## Gaura Shakti dvs

В некоторых комментариях встречаются цитаты на санскрите, даже очень большие. Есть в планах ББТ перевести эти цитаты?

----------


## vijitatma das

Я не слышал о таком. Вообще, в Би-би-ти стараются как можно меньше вносить изменения в текст(если речь идет не об исправлении редакторских ошибок).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, было бы хорошо помещать перевод хотя бы в виде сноски.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Если подобных планов нет, то как позволите понимать, например, комментарий к Шримад-Бхагаватам, 9.4.71:




> В этой связи Мадхва Муни приводит такие стихи из «Гаруда-пураны»:
> 
> брахма?ди-бхакти-кот?й-ам?ш?а?д
> ам?ш?о наива?мбар?шаке
> наиванйасйа чакрасйа?пи
> татха?пи харир ?ш?варах?
> та?тка?ликопачейатва?т
> теша?м? йаш?аса а?дира?т?
> брахма?дайаш? ча тат-к?ртим?
> ...

----------


## vijitatma das

Так, вроде, ниже приводится их краткий пересказ:
"Урок, который следует извлечь из рассказа о Махарадже Амбарише и Дурвасе Муни, состоит в том, что все полубоги, включая Господа Брахму и Господа Шиву, подвластны Господу Вишну. Поэтому того, кто оскорбил вайшнава, наказывает Сам Вишну, Верховный Господь. И никто — ни Брахма, ни Шива — не сможет защитить такого человека".

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Это не пересказ. Я знаком с Гаруда-пураной, только на русском и не санскрите.

----------


## vijitatma das

Как Вы можете судить, пересказ это или нет? Для этого нужно хотя бы немного понимать санскрит. К тому же, из того, что в комментарии не приведены номера шлок, можно заключить, что эти стихи из какой-то не сохранившейся версии "Гаруда Пураны" и в нынешних изданиях их нет. 
Также может быть, что в этих стихах - просто краткий пересказ всей истории об Амбарише, содержание главы.

У нас на форуме есть знатоки санскрита, можно спросить у них.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я могу судить по тому, что в самой Гаруда-пуране нет упоминания о Дурвасе Муни.

----------

